# Sticky flock anchor?



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

Oh guys new to rhinestones so bear with me..

I have some sticky flock on order and also some for a workstation... from what I've seen the hotfix tape doesn't stick to the flock very well, which is the point I'm guessing... 

So on multi colored rhinestone designs I've noticed people stick down an "anchor" that sticks to the flock that your hotfix tape will then stick to so you can bend it back to apply the second color stones and your hotfix won't move..

What is this anchor made of? How does everyone else do this?

Thanks,
Jeron


----------



## LindaLittleHat (Oct 1, 2009)

The Rhinestone World has several videos on this. Use a cookie or baking tray to create the workstation. Line it with sticky flock but leave some space on the end. Use the space to anchor the transfer tape. The tape would stick to the tray.


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

It was actually one of their videos that made me wonder what he was using... They were using a big workstation... almost looks like they had table covered in sticky flock... then they put down a strip of something and called it their anchor for the hotfix tape. The side of the pan is a good idea, just curious what they were using...

Here is the video, he places their "anchor" at about 6:15, then mentions that he put down the anchor a few seconds later but never said what it was...

Sticky flock anchor vid

any ideas???


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

TRW uses the green rubber material as an anchor. 
I'm not a fan of the cookie sheet, it's too small for me. If you make a bigger flock station by using a table you can leave a strip of the table open to use as your anchor. I have a big piece of plywood. I put duct tape around one end. I can put it away and use my table when I need it. Duct tape will leave sticky on your flock station if you let it sit.


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

Do you know what the green rubber material is exactly? 

Thanks,
Jeron


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

Yup, this is it. You have to out it on a backer board to use it is template material after you cut it. The glue gets stuck in the holes, you have to powder it. You also can' taller it. I don't think many people use it any more with flock available giving much better results.
Rhinestone car templates, decals, apparel, vinyl decals | TheRhinestoneWorld.com


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

or this
https://www.google.com/search?q=har...2.6671j0j7&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Dragon Slayer (Aug 19, 2013)

I use a huge cookie sheet 
Wilton® Mega 15-Inch x 21-Inch Baking Sheet - BedBathandBeyond.com

I bought at Bed Bath & Beyond. Covered it in SF but left about a 2.5" section open on the left side for my transfer tape to stick to. Then I anchor the tape with a few strong magnets to insure the tape doesn't gradually peel back and fall to the floor (lesson learned the hard way). I like the cookies sheet better than an open table to catch any stones in case I spill them (never happened yet, fingers crossed).


----------



## pjmom60 (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the magnet suggestion...I tried to do a 4 part rhinestone design and the tape came loose after the second color. Not fun!


----------

